# 2 Grafikkarten + 2Monitore = 1 PC?



## Suchfunktion (9. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich wollte 2 monitore an einen PC anschliessen.. geht das?

Also ich habe auch 2 Grafikkarten,
pro grafikkarte kommt also ein montor.

Hier meine Hardware:
- Lifetec 19" Monitor
- Belina 15" Monitor
- Riva TNT
- Geforce 2 GTS

Kann ich jetz meinen bildschirm auf die beiden monitore aufteilen?

Wenn ja -> Wie?

Danke im voraus 

Achja:
Ich habe leider nur einen AGP-Slot, also muesste ich mir im notfall noch eine PCI-GraKa kaufen. Weiss jemand wo ich sowas geunstig (gebraucht) herbekomme?
(Nicht ebay!)


----------



## zögge (13. April 2005)

Hallo.

Was hast Du den für ein Betriebssystem? Ich habe es folgendermassen gelöst:

Eine Grafikkarte und einen Adapter für den digitalen Ausgang auf VGA (da meine Bildschirme leider keinen Digitalen Eingang unterstützen. Wobei Du ja 2 GraKa hast entfällt dieser Punkt) die Bildschirme (2x 19" Acer Flat Screen) angehängt und unter Windows XP Prof. in "Eigenschaften der Anzeige" (rechte Maustaste auf den Desktop und Eigenschaften) auf einstellungen gehen. Dort findest Du nun die 2 Bildschirme. Klicke dort nun Deinen zusätzlichen Bildschirm an und aktiviere das Häcken "Windows-Desktop auf diesem Monitor erweitern" an. Wenn Du auf Deinen Hauptbildschirm, im normalfall Bildschirm 1 klickst noch schnell kontrollieren ob dort das Häcken "Dieses Gerät als primären Monitor verwenden" angeklickt ist. Fertig.

Hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben und sonst einfach noch einmal nachfragen.

Greets zögge


----------

